

Ideas I would like to see funded. What about you HN? - rokhayakebe

1- A Rearden Commerce Competitor. Rearden has a few thousand enterprise customers. A group of talented programmers could launch a light version for consumers as well as the small 5 to 10 person teams.<p>2- An Open Table competitor. If you take a quick look at OT you can come up with 20 ways to improve the service. The only problem would be to sign restaurants, but you can start with your cousin's fiance's mom's restaurant.<p>3- A Paypal for web content. Add this piece of code to your video, blog post, or webpage and force anyone to pay 5 cents to access it.<p>4- A Google competitor. Crawling 1 million pages cost $2.00. Why does every search startup need to crawl the same web. One startup could do this  and license access for a fraction of a fraction of the cost. I do not think you can rely much on Google to create your own search engine.<p>5- A startup that fixes Email (Gist is a great start)<p>6- A startup that lets you switch cellphone companies without paying a penalty fee.<p>7- A startup that re-invets cable companies. These guys charge between 19.99 and a few hundreds per month.<p>8- A Plug and Play office. 
Members pay a monthly fee and can make use of the office space/cafeteria/conference rooms 24/7 year round.<p>9- A plug and Play Mechanic shop. 
A lot of people love to work on their cars, but lack the proper space to do. Give us a park with all sort of high end tools to lift cars, engines, power tools to change tires etc...<p>10- A startup that can produce high end and eco-friendly container homes for less than 25k, and a state the gives cheap land to people who buy these.<p>*Bonus- A startup that will force users to turn off their phones, and PC and mingle with real people.
======
HeyLaughingBoy
8 & 9 already exist in a number of places around the country.

10 exists in that there is plenty of cheap land all over the US. I have a
neighbor that's selling off property for about $12,000/acre. Is that cheap
enough? Move a bit farther north and you can find land for less than $8k/acre.
You can build a small house for less than $25k if you start with a prefab
building. Material cost is less likely to be a problem than people worrying
that no one will want to buy the house when they move: that's why no-one
builds small houses outside of trailer parks.

What would I like to see funded? Cheap satellite internet so I can move into
the middle of nowhere or live on a boat with no POTS, DSL or cell coverage and
still get at least a 1Mbps upload and download. I live just 45 minutes outside
a major city and I barely have cell coverage in my living room!

------
dkasper
>> 10- A startup that can produce high end and eco-friendly container homes
for less than 25k, and a state the gives cheap land to people who buy these.

Some states like Kansas will already give you free land if you move there for
a certain length of time, I think it might be like 5 or 10 years.

------
TallGuyShort
>> 3- A Paypal for web content. Add this piece of code to your video, blog
post, or webpage and force anyone to pay 5 cents to access it.

That's not a bad idea - I'd pay 5c out of a prepaid account to see something
on YouTube - and the music execs could stop whining.

~~~
stanleydrew
It's also not a new idea. Tons of people have thought about and worked on
micropayment systems (myself included). See
[http://www.openp2p.com/pub/a/p2p/2000/12/19/micropayments.ht...](http://www.openp2p.com/pub/a/p2p/2000/12/19/micropayments.html)
for a pretty good argument as to why micropayments won't work. Basically they
overvalue cheap resources (like web content) and undervalue expensive ones
(like users' time).

Think about it in some real-life contexts of your own. For instance, do you
pay per text message, or do you have an unlimited texting plan?

------
pclark
Paypal killer.

Ebay killer.

